# Persimmon Pots



## myingling (Jan 9, 2015)

Picked this wood up off mike1950 this wood makes for good soundin call not just turkey but all calls finishes out realy nice especially when its got the black in it
persimmon pots copper glass matching strikers















Thanks for lookin

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 9, 2015)

Nice call mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Jan 9, 2015)

Those are sweet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jan 9, 2015)

Very nice!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 10, 2015)

Is that for sale possibly?

STUMP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 10, 2015)

Well done Mike - thats a nice looking call

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 10, 2015)

stumpjumper said:


> Is that for sale possibly?
> 
> STUMP



yes for sale or I see you make calls not sure what all types ,,, unless you would be up for trade


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 11, 2015)

I`d gladly trade or straight up purchase sir. As for what I make....a duck call here and there www.rmcustomcalls.com


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 11, 2015)

stumpjumper said:


> a duck call here and there www.rmcustomcalls.com


HaHa is that an understatement from a modest guy. Try world champion duck calls here and there. Ron you won't be disappointed in Mike's pot calls they are sweet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice call Mike ! The two tone look def makes the call stand out .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 12, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Ron you won't be disappointed in Mike's pot calls they are sweet



Ive heard alot of good things about his calls for awhile now, so when I saw this one I pulled the trigger. Im very anal about the turkey calls I use....I have one of my old ones, a custom cutt n run one (he no longer does calls) and hopefully this one. Should have some crack to it with a hard break and roll over..mmmmmmm turkey hunting. Gooble Gooble cant wait

STUMP

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> HaHa is that an understatement from a modest guy. Try world champion duck calls here and there. Ron you won't be disappointed in Mike's pot calls they are sweet


 
I totally agree, I've known and seen Mikes calls for a long time on other
forums, and I can only hope to get to that level someday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 12, 2015)

stumpjumper said:


> Ive heard alot of good things about his calls for awhile now, so when I saw this one I pulled the trigger. Im very anal about the turkey calls I use....I have one of my old ones, a custom cutt n run one (he no longer does calls) and hopefully this one. Should have some crack to it with a hard break and roll over..mmmmmmm turkey hunting. Gooble Gooble cant wait
> 
> STUMP


Let us know how it performs for you! Pictures of those dead longbeards are always welcomed!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 15, 2015)

I will say....I am very pleased with the tonal qualities of the call. It has a crisp and sharp sound to it with a solid roll over in the yelps and finishes nasty. Cuts are crisp and sharp but can get nice and soft for that contented sound. Top it off...it purrs like a kitten.

Well done sir!!!!!!

Stump

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Stump

I hope u get chance call up few long beards with it 

Mike


----------



## stumpjumper (Jan 16, 2015)

Will have some WW and Gold Star Kids to guide at Ft Bragg this year...so yes boss, I plan on making sure to put as my gobblers in the decoys as I can

STUMP

Reactions: Like 2


----------

